# Orchid Inn Order 2010 :)



## Mrs. Paph (Apr 7, 2010)

When deciding what to order this spring, I asked myself, what holes would I like to fill first in my collection? And the answer was 1) More Multi's, specifically stonei, praestans, and roth and 2) a delenatii or several (it just doesn't seem right since mine bit the dust in TX - everyone should have at least one of this fragrant species, right?  ) I'm on a limited budget (who isn't, but I really do try not to horrify/anger my husband with the amount I spend on plants :evil, but I think I still made out pretty well with this order!
The Phal is just for background decoration - from back to front, left to right:
P. Lady Isabel (stonei 'The Best' x ' roth 'Gigantic')
P. Yellow Tiger (stonei 'Wonderland' x praestans 'Sams Choice') - I chose it based on the parents, not the debated hybrid name.
P. glanduliferum var. praestans ('Jackie' x 'Sams Choice')
P. delenatii ('Pink Butterfly' x 'Round & Round')



 How's that for covering a little bit of everything without breaking the bank? Now all I have to do is grow them and wait! Hopefully I'll be blooming them and posting pics here before Toooo long!
PS: does anyone else practically :drool: on plants when they unpack them?? I try not to open plant shipments in front of non-plant people:rollhappy: they just don't get it!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 7, 2010)

very healthy plants!


----------



## Justin (Apr 7, 2010)

Awesome purchases! Jealous of the praestans.

I am a dedicated patron of Orchid Inn...Sam has awesome plants and it is very easy to get addicted to his catalogue.

That delenatii looks like it is almost ready to bloom, and i think it will be less than 2 years for the Lady Isabel to spike.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 7, 2010)

Mrs. Paph said:


> .....PS: does anyone else practically :drool: on plants when they unpack them?? I try not to open plant shipments in front of non-plant people:rollhappy: they just don't get it!



:rollhappy::rollhappy:A true addict, you're in the right place, it's like Christmas all over again! :clap::clap:


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Apr 7, 2010)

Good eye Justin - both of those were ordered as NBS, so that's the timeline I'm hoping for!  Sam does have great stuff, and reasonably priced - I always laugh that a minimum order is set though, it's so easy to meet it b/c you want to buy almost Everything!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 7, 2010)

Those stonei hybrids should be something!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 7, 2010)

Great looking plants. Watch for secondary growths coming up on the multis....you'll be very close then!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 7, 2010)

Good choices!

You asked if we drool when we open plants? I drool as I'm ordering, or just looking at photos!


----------



## etex (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice plants!


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 7, 2010)

beautiful plants. I recently purchased 4 small multiflorals and was VERY impressed....I'm getting ready to purchase some more!

DAvid


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Apr 7, 2010)

Rick - I actually noticed a small start on either the praestans or the Yellow Tiger while repotting. I'll restrain from digging at it to find out which one it is right now, but whichever it was I thought it was still small to be doing that! I've heard praestans is smaller - does anyone know about what leafspan to expect for blooming them?


----------



## emydura (Apr 7, 2010)

Can't go wrong with those.

David


----------



## Heather (Apr 7, 2010)

May I have the Lady Isabel please?


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 8, 2010)

Great purchase, esp. for those stonei crosses!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2010)

Enjoy your plants. It's funny but I have copies of some of Sam's old lists and the plants on there! ... :drool: If I ever get to his greenhouse and he's got some of the old stuff, I'm going to embarress myself begging!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 8, 2010)

Great buys!!! :clap:


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 8, 2010)

Great new additions!!!


----------



## Orchidzrule (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh, I drool over new plants. And those are definitely drool-worthy!


----------

